

HP open sources Enyo javascript framework from webOS, now cross platform - ryanwatkins
http://enyojs.com/

======
taylorbuley
Bless them for putting up a playground:
<http://enyojs.com/samples/playground/>

Such a web based interactive was a big reason for why I found it so easy to
get up and running with Mongo (<http://try.mongodb.org/>).

------
hackernews
Enyo app Paper Mache (Instapaper client) is on the Android market:

[https://market.android.com/details?id=net.ryanwatkins.app.pa...](https://market.android.com/details?id=net.ryanwatkins.app.papermache)

~~~
ryanwatkins
This is a good first shot and ported from webOS to Android in just a few days
- mostly dealing with the PhoneGap and android packaging learning curve, and
porting native services to PhoneGap plugins.

Its written to the Enyo 1.0 framework that only really targeted the webOS
implementation of webkit, so there are some performance issue with sliding and
scrolling under Android that didnt appear on the TouchPad.

FYI, I'm the author (<http://www.ryanwatkins.net/software/papermache/>).
Thanks for the plug!

~~~
foobarbazetc
The app is nice, but it runs at something like 3fps (yes, 3) on a Xoom. :(

~~~
ryanwatkins
The scrollers and sliders are glitchy. I think it may be some interaction
between the touch events and scrolling specific to the Android webkit
implementation when hosted in an app rather than the native browser.

If you switch to "paged" mode rather than scrolling the article the
transitions are generally fast when you tap or swipe - atleast with testing on
a Nexus S and a TouchPad both running ICS.

I dont think its purely rendering speed, but some odd DOM interactions.

------
jlongster
Why oh why does it use document.write?

[https://github.com/enyojs/enyo/blob/master/source/dom/Contro...](https://github.com/enyojs/enyo/blob/master/source/dom/Control.js#L293)

~~~
whalesalad
Can you explain why this is a bad thing?

~~~
gryzzly
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/802854/why-is-document-
wr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/802854/why-is-document-write-
considered-a-bad-practice)

------
jonny_eh
I read the overview but I'm still not clear on why/how I would use this.

What other existing frameworks would I use this instead of?

~~~
firefoxman1
_Enyo 2 [...] doesn’t yet include a UI package, but features a tight, cross-
platform core that will serve as the foundation for future Enyo development,
supporting libraries and add-ons of all kinds._

Honestly, I'd wait until they have a UI framework and see if it compares to
Bootstrap. The core certainly enables more organized, JS-focused code.
Probably good for large web apps.

~~~
joeblossom
This is to javascript as rails is to ruby. (that might not be the best
analogy, but better than bootstrap) While there is a UI portion, the reason it
does not exist right now is because it's not meant to be solely a UI
framework, such as Bootstrap. I don't think comparing it to bootstrap is, by
any stretch of the imagination, reasonable. In fact, there shouldn't be any
reason why you couldn't use Enyo in conjunction with bootstrap.

~~~
unwiredben
You can certainly use the CSS parts of Bootstrap with Enyo 2.0... I've been
playing with that myself. Once we have new widgets, we're hoping to avoid the
need to do a lot of CSS work to make great looking apps.

------
white_devil
What's in it for HP?

~~~
yoshamano
Mainly "something" instead of nothing at all. HP was unable to find a suitor
willing to buy or license webOS from them to recoup some of the massive cost
of purchasing Palm. As a webOS user (TouchPad and a FrakenPre2 on Sprint) I
can't wait for all of webOS to be open-sourced. At that point there will be
the possibility of porting to current hardware by the webos-internals team.

------
Apocryphon
I'm a bit disappointed that it'll take until September for them to release all
of webOS.

~~~
aaront
Seems like they're doing some major house cleaning on the code. Probably best
not to rush it out the door.

------
drivebyacct2
I was excited about this a while back, but with Backbone and Ember (Synapse,
Handlebars, etc, too), I'm not so sure Enyo is that awesome anymore.

(I'm confused at the comments here lamenting the lack of a UI side of Enyo. I
thought that UI elements were a decent part of Enyo?)

~~~
gryzzly
Backbone and Ember (at least for some extent) are MVC frameworks that provide
you with classes to extend to have certain _functionality_ (events,
validations, iterations over collections, bindings etc.).

Enyo seems to be more declarative framework for defining your UI components.

In fact, you most probably could combine two together (esp. taking the 13KB
weight in account, makes it a really-lightweight thingie).

~~~
ghempton
Ember, unlike backbone, _is_ a declarative framework for defining your UI
components.

------
therandomguy
I hope they open source whatever part it is that would make porting Android to
the Touchpad easy.

